# is this normal post treatment?



## cassie (Feb 26, 2003)

Peter, posted this in 2ww but think may be better to ask here I've just had a failed ICSI cyle - had a chemical pregnancy. Just got my period yesterday and now today I have just had loads of stuff come out. I presume it's from the pessaries and all that womb lining thickening?? Do you know if this is normal?

Was in a bit of shock as I wasn't aware this might happen! Did'nt know what was going to come out!

Cass x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Cassie,

This sounds OK but if you are concerned then get onto your clinic for advice.

Regards,

Peter



cassie said:


> Peter, posted this in 2ww but think may be better to ask here I've just had a failed ICSI cyle - had a chemical pregnancy. Just got my period yesterday and now today I have just had loads of stuff come out. I presume it's from the pessaries and all that womb lining thickening?? Do you know if this is normal?
> 
> Was in a bit of shock as I wasn't aware this might happen! Did'nt know what was going to come out!
> 
> Cass x


----------

